# 75 gallon stocking. Need some help



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

I might want to combine my 2 tanks(38 gal wit 75 gal into 75 gal.)

I want to no if all these fish with get along + not get eaten by the angels.

2 black angels
1 male dwarf gourami
1 honey sunset gourami
Maybe 1 or 2 female pearl gouramis
7 praecox rainbowfish
16 cories 
4 albino cherry barbs(can't find a store with them)
4 glolite tetras(don't want tO get more until I'm positive the angels won't eat them
4 cardinal tetras(same A's the glolites)
2 albino bristle nose plecos(1male 1 female) breeding pair
2-4 Bolivian rams. Either 4(2 male 2 female- with one pair so far, or 2 1m1f that aren't paired up)
7 platties
Guppies

What won't the angels get along with or what will they eat


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Not sure about the gouramis; general consensus is that they should not be mixed with angels, though I've heard it could go either way. i wouldn't risk the angels with the tetras unless the angels are still small. Not sure about the guppies either, but they should be ok. Everything else seems fine, although that seems like quite a bit of fish for a 75, especially the bottom dwellers.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

so here is the current stocking of each tank and what i want to add.
75 gal.
1 male dwarf gourami
*want to add 1 honey sunset gourami
4 praecox rainbowfish
*will be adding about 4 more of the rainbows
3 glolite tetras(i no the school is small but i will get more)
2 cardinal tetras( i no the school is small but i will get more)
2 albino bristle nose plecos(1male 1 female)
7 platties
2 guppies + babies
5 peppered cories
5 albino cories
2 spotted cories
*might get 1 or 2 more
2 juli cories
*might get 1 or 2 more
4 albino cherry barbs. - there is no store that has them that i no of.

38 gal.
2 black angels
4 bolivain rams(2 male 2 female)
6 lemon tetras
3 platties
1 male albino bristlenose pleco
like 8 "baby" peppered cories

here is what i want to do.

take the guppies and glolite and cardinal tetras out of the 75 gal and put them in the 38 gal.(and the male dwarf gourami IF he doesnt get along with the rams or angels)
then put the 2 angels and 2 rams(1 male 1 female- that arent paired yet) 6 lemmon tetras and 2 of the peppered cories and put them into the 75 gal.

do you think this will work?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Will that work?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Please can anyone offer an opinion!?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

SO will 
2 angels
2 albino bristlenose plecos
1 male dwarf gouramis(is moveable if needed)
About 7 praecox rainbowfish
5 peppered cores(may be selling)
5 albino cories
4 juli cories
4 albino cherry barbs
6 platties
1 male Bolivian rams, maybe 1 female
Maybe 1 honey sunset gourami, 5 glolite tetras.
6 lemon tetras

And 38 gal with
Maybe 1 male dwarf gourami(is he doesnt get along with Angela
3 Bolivian rams(1 male 1 female- pair. And then another ram with unknown sex. This website said ita female but another website said it's male) it doesn't get picked on tho.
5 glolite tetras
8 peppered cories
1 male albino bristlenose pleco
And a few guppies

I no people have experience with angels so please respond someonez


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *jsmeesterr*,

I do not have experince with angles but I have kept rams, tetras, cories and plecos. I personally would feel comfortable trying either of the last two senarious you posted. My only concerns would be if any of the tetras are in your opinion irreplacible or expensive, as they could dissapeare quit easily.

Unless you have reasons for splitting the rams up, I personally would put all the rams in the 75 gallon with the angles and use the 38 gallon as a tropical non-cichlid community tank where you can put fish thtat do not work out in the 75 gallon. I would also keep all the pepered cories together. It apears you have 13 of them, i would put them all in the 75 gallon and put the juli and albino in the 38 gallon. Cories like to school with thier own kind.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

I think I'm going to keep the 3 rams in re 38 gal. And then the Angela in the 75 gal. Even tho I'm nervous to do that


----------



## strat guy (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's the issues I see:

Guppies and neon tetras will be lunch for the angelfish, I would advise against it.

Barbs and Angels are entirely incompatible. The barbs will nip the angels' fins incessantly.

Gouramis are too obtrusive for angelfish. They can get aggressive, and angelfish don't like real active fish. They could get nippy too.

Have you bought all of these fish already? If so, I would move the gourami and the glolites out of the 38, put the angels in there, and watch the angels and the rams. If they start squabbling (especially if one or the other starts breeding), be prepared to move the rams out. The Angelfish are better off with a dedicated aquarium if the only other option is to put them in with incompatible fish.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

i have all of these fish but are in separate tanks.

the angels, 3 rams and lemmon tetras are in the 38 gallong already, and the male dwarf gourami, glolites, and albino cherry barbs and guppies are in my 75 gall.

i wanted to add the angels to my 75 gal, and then move the little fish that the angel would eat into the 38 gal.

im not sure if a 38 gal is to small for 2 angels- is it? i could keep them in there.
i juat figured that the angels would love a huge 75 gal aquarium to live in instead a small 38 gal in comparison to the 75 gal. and if the angel did get along with the dwarf gourami i would A. sell him, or B. put him in the 38 gal.


----------



## strat guy (Dec 5, 2011)

They would love the bigger aquarium, but not with cherry barbs. I wouldn't worry about the dwarf gouramis so much as the pearl gouramis. They get a bit larger and are a little more on the aggressive side like blue and gold gouramis. They may be ok with a big 75 like that though, with the swimming space available for running. Still, cherry barbs are a definite no no.

I still think you'd be best off with the 38 minus the rams. The lemon tetras wouldn't have to worry about being eaten, and the other fish won't worry about getting picked on by angels. I think that would be the best bet.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

So you think I should keep everything the same except only move the 3 rams to my 75 gal?


----------



## strat guy (Dec 5, 2011)

Maybe the glow lites too. They will probably be fine with the angels while the angels are young, but as they get bigger, they may become a food source. Other than that, I think you should be just fine!


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Your confusing me! Take all the fish I list in the the first reply and put them in the tanks you would put them in. 38 gal and 75 gal


----------



## strat guy (Dec 5, 2011)

Ha ha... sorry. Do the 38 with only the angels, the cories, and the pleco and you should be just fine. Move everything else to the 75.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Would moving the rams to the 75 gal break up my pair?- they haven't mated yet


----------



## strat guy (Dec 5, 2011)

I can't imagine it would, but I'm not familiar with rams either. If they haven't mated, I would say no.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

For some reason I would rather add my angels to my 75 gal, instead of adding just the rams.
I would take out all the fish the ram would eat. And if my albino cherry barbs don't bother my dwarf gourami or plecos, why would they bother my angels fins?


----------



## strat guy (Dec 5, 2011)

Angelfish aren't able to defend themselves very well. They're not fast, they're not agile, they're just not strong swimmers. Plus, they've got those nice, long fins. Cherry barbs belong to the "egg-laying toothcarps" family of fishes, ie, they're minnows along with danios, carp, goldfish, etc. Minnows, in general, are fast moving fish. Barbs, of _all_ kinds, are NOTORIOUS fin nippers. Ask anyone who has been in the aquarium hobby for a few years, they'll tell you. When you put a weak swimmer with long fins that comes from areas of the Amazon that have slow current in with fast moving fin nippers, you get Angelfish fins as the snack food of choice. I'm just telling you for your own good.

I had a similar problem with some Bleeding Heart Tetras just about a month ago. Tetras are fast, and BHTs are big tetras. They learned that Angelfish fins were tasty, and decided that they would spend the entire day chasing the angels around in my 125gal. That's a LONG tank to be chased around in, but they were willing to do it. They absolutely shredded my angels' fins, and they just recently healed from it. I had to remove the tetras.

If you want to go ahead and do it, its up to you. I've got something like 25 years of fishkeeping experience, and I'm just trying to help you out so you don't make a bad decision.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

well now that you say that, i think i would would move them to my 38 gal, or just sell them.
im not sure what i want to do.
im kindof scared. when i had 4 bolvian rams in my 38 gal(2 male 1 female and 1 unknown sexed) the 2nd male was being bullied. so i put him in my 75 gal and he didnt eat and died. 
im jsut scared that my angels will not get accustomed to my 75 gal and die. that would be horrible. im mean, theres nothing wrong with my water. i keep it on a feeding schedule and water chagnes on the same day everyweek. that is also whey im"scared to put my bolivain rams in my 75 gal to. i would put both angels and rams in the 75 gal, its just i need to 100% that they will survive to actualy move them. could be my lack of experience. *** been in the fish keeping world for 4 years and *** always had just little guppies and stuff but now i have harder more sensative fish like the angels .

i think the current isnt to strong for the angels.

so if i move the angels and the rams into the 75 gal and the glolite, albino cherry barbs, and the guppies, and the male dwarf gourami if he and the angels dont get along, they should be ok?

im forsure positve i want the angels in the 75 gal because they would be in the tank i spend the most itme buy.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Cherry Barbs aren't nippy like the tiger barb complex, should be fine with Angles. I use to keep a large school with my angels with no repercussions. I've keep all sorts of Gouramies w/ angels no problem even the 3 spot family (and all their color varieties) which is the most aggressive. Pearls are pretty mellow so are dwarf and honey. Guppies and your smaller tetras will work with angels if the angels are small and the fore mentioned fish are of adult size and cannot fit in their mouths. If not leave them in the smaller tank.

I would place all the larger growing fish in the 75 gallon and leave your smaller growing fish in the smaller tank. Rams and angels are a good mix kept that combo for years and also in that tank were Cherry Barbs and Opaline Gouramies. You should always want to keep the larger growing fish in the larger tank, and the smaller fish smaller tank IMO its common sense.

I will add this caveat the fish never read the books and sometimes the most unlikely combos work and then ones that are supposed to don't, so be prepared for that too.

I should ask are your angels veil tailed, if so those long fins are a magnet for all sorts of problems?

You don't have a breeding pair of rams at this point just 2 fish there should be no problem with the move.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

That's what I was thinking to, (all the larger fish in the bigger tank).
My angels are jut normal black angels, not veil tail.
And I have 3 rams and I do have a pair that will together but have never mated, there just a virgin pair.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

ok so *** decided on doing this:
2 black angels, 
2 bolivian rams( male and female)
6 lemon tetras- will prolly add more
maybe 7 glolite tetras? will they be to small for the angels?
what about cardinal tetras or rummynose tetras? would they be to small to be with angels?
10 platties- trying to sell these
4 albino cherry barbs- might and 2 more
9-10 cories
2 albino bristlenose plecos
and 7+ praecox rainbowfish

and i was wondering if i could add 1 or 2 kribs? woudl they be peaceful enough to be with these fish?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

i think i want to add to females, would that be okay? or 1 male. which would be better.? also is there a way to sex them when they are little?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

UPDATE: so *** done some more research and such and have added a few more things to my list.

well i have 2 black angels right now, but one of them got ich somehow and i dont know if **** make it or not? but *** read that angels are less agressive when in groups.. for instance a group of 4. so i was thinking i would get 2 more angels.:
so 4 angels(2 black, 1 koi and 1 half black, or maybe just 2 koi)
then 2 bolivain rams. 1male 1 female
then on other websites people say i can add 1 german blue ram
and 1 golden ram.
then i think kribs are cool so i was wondering if i could add 1 female(or would she be to agressive?)
then 6+ lemon tetras
2 albino bristlenose plecos
a total of 9 cories
10 platties but im trying to sell them so horefuly they wont actualy be in the stocking
4 albino cherry barbs(the stores dont sell them any more but if i come across some ill buy more)
7+ praecox rainbowfish
1 male flame dwarf gourami
and then maybe my 7 glolite tetras. are these to small to live with angels?

thanks!


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Can any one offer me An opinion? I'm also worried that by having 6 angels, i am almost guaranteed a pair, probably more like 2. Don't angel pairs get super agressive when defending a spot to lay there eggs? If they do lay eggs should I just get rid of them?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

6 angels, 4 bolivain rams, 7 lemon tetras, 1 male dwarf gourami, 2 albino bristlenose plecos, 11 cories, 3 swordtail, 4 albino cherry barbs, 6 praecox rainbowfish.

will this all work?


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *jsmeesterr*,

I think this should work. Possible issues i would look out for:

1) If a pair of angels forms you may need to watch out for how they treat the others.
2) You may want to add an aditional 1 or 2 female sword tails. I would go withy one male 4 females.
3) I am not sure how nippy the cherry barbs or rainbowfish are, keep an eye on them.

Sounds like a cool tank. I can not wait for pictures.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you so much!
Can you guys tell me if my 38 gallon is ok!?
2 Bolivian rams
7 glowlight tetras
6 peppered cories
5-7 guppies
4 platties(1m3females)
1 male albino bristlenose pleco
And the 4 cherry barbs if they don't work out in the 75 gal.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *jsmeesterr*,

That sounds like a great 38g stocking. I have one in my family room and have tried numerous diffrent ideas in it. I think yours should work well.

If you can get some pictures i would enjoy seeing them.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

as soon as everything is set up and all of the fish are in there place i wish defanitly take some pictures!


----------



## gutted (Mar 7, 2012)

jsmeesterr said:


> UPDATE: so I've done some more research and such and have added a few more things to my list.
> 
> well i have 2 black angels right now, but one of them got ich somehow and i dont know if #%$& make it or not? but I've read that angels are less agressive when in groups.. for instance a group of 4. so i was thinking i would get 2 more angels.:
> so 4 angels(2 black, 1 koi and 1 half black, or maybe just 2 koi)
> ...


*** kept 21 glow light tetras, 1 angelfish (3"-4') & german blue rams with no problems BUT i only had the tetras with the angels for about 2 weeks cause i just sold them.

rams like warmer temps 82ish and i believe bolvians peak at 80 and kribs (i like the albino ones) peak at 78 so id say no-go on that.

whats your temp at?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

I redid my stocking a bit. I realized my previous stinging was just 2 much!
So here it is.
I will still be getting 6 angels but will only keep 2 or 4 depending if I get 1 or 2 pairs.
4 Bolivian rams. Will keep all 4 until I get a pair. Will keep all 4 if I get 2 pair.
6 praecox rainbowfish
1 male dwarf gourami- unless he doesn't get along with angels
11 cories and 10 lemon tetras. How does this sound


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *jsmeesterr*,

It sounds like you will have an awesome tank. You could probably do more cories if you wanted too; well, depending what type you plan to get; defiantly get all the same kind.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

jsmeesterr said:


> I redid my stocking a bit. I realized my previous stinging was just 2 much!
> So here it is.
> I will still be getting 6 angels but will only keep 2 or 4 depending if I get 1 or 2 pairs.
> 4 Bolivian rams. Will keep all 4 until I get a pair. Will keep all 4 if I get 2 pair.
> ...


I'd pull back on your cory numbers no need for that many in a 75 gallon IMO. Also, I'd increase the Dwarf Gourami numbers they do better with their own kind, otherwise they are pretty shy, just a suggestion.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

The cories will be 5 albinos and 6 juli(already have them). And male dwarf gouramis are agressive to each other, wouldn't adding more just add to agression. My male flame dwarf isn't shy


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Other websites have told me to do only 3 angels? Is having 3 Angels(a pair +1) Or 2 pairs better?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Just an update!:
I switched fish from tabk to tank getting every thing almost perfect!
Right now my 75 gal stocking is
6 praecox rainbowfish
1 male dwarf gourami
4 Bolivian rams
11 cories
3 swordtails
2 alb bristlenose plecos male and female 
6 lemon tetras.
And 2 angelfish 1 black 1 white with pink fin.

I wi be getting 4 more lemon tetras soon.
Now my problem is angels.
The stores didn't have any angels that were big enough to put with my existing angel eccept the white one. Now I still have to get 3 or 4 more angels! But stores don't get new fish until Thursday. So my question is, will there be any issues with me adding the rest of the Angels I need to get in the tank this coming Thursday even with my 2 existing angels?! The 2 I have are not a pair, I just introduced them yesterday.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Can anyone offer me an opinion?


----------

